# new to thunderbolt...best rom?



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've seen a general consensus that InfectedRom, Bamf forever, and Skyraider are the best roms around.

Which is the best and what should I flash?


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are great Sense ROMS, but MIUI by DroidVicious is great (think of it as a mix of Android and IOS) and CM7 is a great AOSP rom.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

you are really going to have to try them all out. decide what you want out of your ROM and go from there. if you dont want to stray from the HTC experience much, Skyraider is a great choice.

Bamf has some great ROMs if you want a slightly different look. both Bamf Forever and Soab are smooth as silk

there are also some De- sensed ROMs out there, Liquid has a pretty good one. this is stable as stock, but gives the look/feel of AOSP Roms but with the sense goodies (camera, dialer ect.)

then there are completely Zero Sense, AKA AOSP ROMs. there is the original AOSP ROM CM7, but there are others (liquid again has a geat AOSP ROM) ROMS based off of CM7 but with some more tweaks/customization to them

and if you want something completely different, check out MIUI ROM's. they have a different approach to Android, but they are equally as customizable as the other versions.

you are just going to have to flash them all to find out what you like/dislike.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you guys. I abandoned the Droid X for this beast of a phone. I love the community and is a major reason why i picked this one.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> you are really going to have to try them all out. decide what you want out of your ROM and go from there. if you dont want to stray from the HTC experience much, Skyraider is a great choice.
> 
> Bamf has some great ROMs if you want a slightly different look. both Bamf Forever and Soab are smooth as silk
> 
> ...


You would say SkyRaider holds the edge for best Sense Rom?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Running Infected right now... it just seems to lag a bit for me...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Like was said best way is to just try them all till you find one that feels right to you.

For the lag you can try to overclock some.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liquid nonsense.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I personally like Infected for it's clean look and speed. Other sense ROM's look too childish for me. I am also somewhat a fan of MIUI but can't get over the headset audio being that I use my phone for an hour+ in my car traveling to and from work to play music.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

cant go wrong with liquid 3.2, arguably the best aosp rom for the thunderbolt. likewise, liquid no sense looks a bit cleaner and is extremely fast while still providing that aosp feel.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

theMichael said:


> cant go wrong with liquid 3.2, arguably the best aosp rom for the thunderbolt. likewise, liquid no sense looks a bit cleaner and is extremely fast while still providing that aosp feel.


+1 Liquid Gingerbread 3.2 is just awesome. I even converted my wife over to it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

bamf son of bliss... tried them all and that was the keeper for me!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Lohk said:


> +1 Liquid Gingerbread 3.2 is just awesome. I even converted my wife over to it.


+1000 LIQUID GINGER SENSE IF YOU LIKE SENSE. Liquid smooth 3.2 if you like aosp.(which is my daily) liquid non sense if you want a middle ground. As you can see I'm huge fan of liquid ha ha. Just seems to me to be the best dev out there in an all around way. All of team liquids stuff is fast and just works. There's something for everyone.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

So are the liquid rims really that good? I've had a bolt for awhile by I've never tried any of them. What's the big deal compared to the others? No disrespect, just curious!


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> So are the liquid rims really that good? I've had a bolt for awhile by I've never tried any of them. What's the big deal compared to the others? No disrespect, just curious!


Yup. Tried MIUI no good compared to liquid 3.2. Always go back to liquid. Fast smooth reliable and completely customizable


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Just my two cents, but I didn't like the liquid ROMs. I was getting FCs on system things like the notification bar. I just use CM7.


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Thank you guys. I abandoned the Droid X for this beast of a phone. I love the community and is a major reason why i picked this one.


As someone who just did the same thing about two weeks ago, I know where you're coming from.

I've been through about 7 different roms, and two or three kernels

the best one in my opinion is the latest gingersense:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11466-rom-liquid-smooth-gingersense-v21/

the aosp roms are faster, at least from the user interface point of view. But this rom (and skyraider zeus which i consider a close second) has significantly higher data speeds.

Hope this helps


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

BuffoGT's shifts3ns3 2.1.1 sense ROM is flawless.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has commented. I'm not missing my DX one bit!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Aw, the DX was a great phone imo, one of the bests of its time. I just got a new one recently couldn't turn down a 80$ deal.

But my favorite roms are OMGB and OMFGB^...don't think anyone has mentioned those. or MIUI I recommend both, and I've never had any FCs on Liquid...ever and I don't wipe when I flash to it from OMFGB


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Aw, the DX was a great phone imo, one of the bests of its time. I just got a new one recently couldn't turn down a 80 deal.
> 
> But my favorite roms are OMGB and OMFGB^...don't think anyone has mentioned those. or MIUI I recommend both, and I've never had any FCs on Liquid...ever and I don't wipe when I flash to it from OMFGB


Omgb on the dx is dead FYI


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

I use Skyraider as daily driver. Smooth, no free mobil HS . Love cm7 smooth , mobil HS, can't watch live streaming (can hear it can't see it)


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

pcar1947 said:


> I use Skyraider as daily driver. Smooth, no free mobil HS . Love cm7 smooth , mobil HS, can't watch live streaming (can hear it can't see it)


What's mobil HS?


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> What's mobil HS?


mobile hotspot


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky raider or liquid 3.2 if you want a rom where everything is perfect and fast. I'm a super anti lag whore so that should say something.

Try both to see if you want AOSP or sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

OneOfaKindDPC said:


> mobile hotspot


*facepalm* duh me


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Sky raider or liquid 3.2 if you want a rom where everything is perfect and fast. I'm a super anti lag whore so that should say something.
> 
> Try both to see if you want AOSP or sense.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Each time I've run skyraider (twice) it will do the set up and all that. Then it would freeze and boot loop. Any ideas? I did wipe the big three


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Each time I've run skyraider (twice) it will do the set up and all that. Then it would freeze and boot loop. Any ideas? I did wipe the big three


Are you restoring apps via TB or My Backup from a AOSP rom?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

mad96 said:


> BuffoGT's shifts3ns3 2.1.1 sense ROM is flawless.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1 to that.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I've seen a general consensus that InfectedRom, Bamf forever, and Skyraider are the best roms around.
> 
> Which is the best and what should I flash?


Bamf Soab, Miui w out the ics if its still going, Bamf forever. Cm7 is always solid. And I haven't tried a NoCoast rom, but guarantee I will. Personally, though the man is a dev God, I don't like Skyraider. For one reason only: I hate sense 2.1. Loathe it. Hahaha. Picking just one: soab.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Why u say the miui without ics? Its running great here..


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> Why u say the miui without ics? Its running great here..


It never worked well for me. Ran hot... Bad sound (before i learned bout the Zoom kernel) and was just bumpier than miui. Well... Until that "I'm sexy and I know it" bootloop bug that everyone went thru at least twice ha. My batt wasn't nearly as good either. I'm all about ui and setting up my phone/ theming it. So I'll prob run it once more before I get a nexus. On soab.now.. Which I love. But not worth theming it myself (ie I break shit) the mms doesn't bug me at all. Sound does. I gotta have my music in the car. Hearing ppl when they call is only an issue when i actually wanna talk to em. Pfft. But audio for the music player was baad. And the cam was a little worse on ics. Neither cam could touch sense tho. Port a sense cam and fix audio and I could rock it. W out mms









disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

marieke said:


> Bamf Soab, Miui w out the ics if its still going, Bamf forever. Cm7 is always solid. And I haven't tried a NoCoast rom, but guarantee I will. Personally, though the man is a dev God, I don't like Skyraider. For one reason only: I hate sense 2.1. Loathe it. Hahaha. Picking just one: soab.
> 
> disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


Doesn't SoaB have too much pink? How does music sound on it? Is it fast and smooth? 
I'm on Liquid Ginersense..... Very nice ROM.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to mention what a super beast Liquid Gingersense is.... wow.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 for aosp and eternity sense 3.5 for sense rom. Go in infected tweaks and change scrolling to 2d fastest and enjoy. Still 3d carousel just 2d Widgets and VERY fast.


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> I want to mention what a super beast Liquid Gingersense is.... wow.


If you like Gingersense try out nonsense by nocoast. It runs much faster! I believe he mentioned it's still in experimental, but it's stable enough to use as a daily driver. nocoast is putting out some good work.

I would also recommend SoaB1.04, SOLID rom. It does have too much pink but I'm sure there's some themes that will give it a different look









Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Liquid nonsense all the way.


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Doesn't SoaB have too much pink? How does music sound on it? Is it fast and smooth?
> I'm on Liquid Ginersense..... Very nice ROM.


Love liquids aosp roms. And am gonna try out nocoasts nonsense or whatevs (I always get the sense names screwed up) at some point. Its more orange and brown than pink. Pfft. And Ima chick so that flies. But the black chrome theme is pretty sweet on it. And its got switchable Rosie's so you can run the vigor look. (I think that was from liquids rom) but the new soab is pretty pimped out features wise. And pimps would totally rock brown tweed w pink. Pff

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 , best aosp rom out, and the phone is much better without Sense imho
unless you like sense then probably a Bamf Rom


----------



## SimplySweetness (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing for my T-Bolt. So far tried Bamf Forever Final, SkyRaider, SoaB as well as MIUI icx.

MIUI I really disliked since it reminded me of my DX too much. I have been on Forever for a little bit now and I have to say, I am not a fan! Extremely laggy and had a few FCs. Enough to piss me off and want out at 2am. I wasn't on SoaB long enough to know much about it. Some were saying SkyRaider was really good and highly customizable but I didn't see much I like.

I just want something that doesn't lag and helps the battery! That damn battery makes me want to throw this phone out the window while i'm driving! I guess my DX spoiled me rotten with one thing.

That and I think I prefer the Sense roms. I mean, I left Moto Blur for that one reason.


----------



## victor014 (Nov 28, 2011)

BAMF Forever has been the most stable for me, the best rom imo


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been on BAMF SoaB for a few weeks now. I've enjoyed it. I've come to the conclusion that I don't like Sense though. Prob gonna go back to AOSP. I've been on CM7 and Liquid. Gonna see if I can find something else. Any suggestions for AOSP besides Liquid or CM7?


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

Shine 52 said:


> I've been on BAMF SoaB for a few weeks now. I've enjoyed it. I've come to the conclusion that I don't like Sense though. Prob gonna go back to AOSP. I've been on CM7 and Liquid. Gonna see if I can find something else. Any suggestions for AOSP besides Liquid or CM7?


Soab is by far my favorite sense rom. Touch my bamf is pretty cool too in that you can use TMobiles theme Chooser themes w it. I like Miui v 1.1.18.1 for aosp. Anything after that has bootloop issues w the lockscreen. The only downside: mms doesn't work.

disclaimer: sent from a thunderbolt that does not approve this message


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

ever since i realized Miui will no longer get a fix for whats broken i just jumped back on the sense wagon, Eternity rom from Virus over at xda is pretty damn sweet, comes with beats audio enchantments.


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am been running INFECTED ETERNITY (Build 186) for about a month now (started on build 85) and I like it. There are things I don't like about it for example when you press the power button to reboot your phone, there isn't a "Take screenshot". If I want to take shots, I have to use ADB. I know there are apps out there, but, I don't want to use those. Also, when you switch from CDMA to LTE (or vicea versa), it doesn't show "LTE only", it says "unknown".

I do have to say that I tried other ROMS but seem to come back to ETERNITY. I use to be 100% BAMF (they are STILL AMAZING ROMS) and still have them on my phone so I can flash at any time. But, it seems that INFECTED is my flavor of choice right now.

BAMF's SoaB (Son of a Bliss) is almost 100% like ETERNITY minus a few things under the hood. They are both SENSE 3.5 ROMS and look the same on the outside. ETERNITY has the BEATS audio...if that is important to you.

I have tried Liquid Smooth and didn't like it. I have tried GINGERITIS 3D and loved it...just moved on to try something else. I have flashed CM7 and it installed quick and was a quick ROM for sure...but, it took too much time to customize my homescreen to the way I wanted it. Again, I have it on my phone and will more than likely will flash it again soon.

With all this said, once you flash/root you will be switching ROMS as often as you change socks for sure.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Shine 52 said:


> I've been on BAMF SoaB for a few weeks now. I've enjoyed it. I've come to the conclusion that I don't like Sense though. Prob gonna go back to AOSP. I've been on CM7 and Liquid. Gonna see if I can find something else. Any suggestions for AOSP besides Liquid or CM7?


OMFGB is the other AOSP ROM.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

I use stock, unrooted

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> I use stock, unrooted
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


i like virgins..............lol


----------

